# Pcola pier Reds



## taleoftails (Feb 17, 2015)

Left the house around 10:00pm on Saturday night 2/28. Picked up some frozen menhaden and headed out to Pcola Pier. Thank God I didn't bring the boat out because as usual wind ripping 15 to 20 mph and ruff as heck. Didn't put a lot of jacket on but yes you guessed it freezing as well. I used a double hooked rig with 5oz weight on it. Hooked up two frozen menhaden and slung it out there. well after about two hours got the first hook up and a good fight. First red fish and barely got him to the top of the pier nice 27" Red Fish. That made the whole trip worth while. Well slung my rig out there again and after waiting about two more hours and about ready too pack it in for the night my pole got slammed I grab it and think I screamed like a girl thank god I was the only dummy out there and no one heard me.Fought it for about 15 minutes with it ripping line of my reel and then me gaining back some. Finally I got it to the pier knowing what ever it was that I was not going to bring it up. Shine the flash light down to take a look and the biggest red fish I ever caught. Made my 27" red fish look like a midget. Great night and going to buy a pier net.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh come on, that joker is 27.25 hahaha Nice blackened red fer dinner!!! Congrats!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice 1st Post.................Congratulations on dinner...


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice catch, and great first post/report. Keep up the good work and tight lines


----------

